# Orlando at THE GARDEN



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Anyone else watching this?


Keith Van Horn rocks your face off so far.

Deke looks super slow.



BLATANT Travel there Howard.


Quit the verbal fellatio on Tmac, he's in the garden now.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Hahah ward is the greatest!!! Won't ever let his man shoot after the whistle.

Deke needs to get acclamaited to the new NBA rules.


For the love of crap Thomas put your ****ing shoe on.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I'm a bit, bit anti-Van Horn guy, but he was tearing things up out there. He looked inspired -- I hope he can keep it up!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I'm a bit, bit anti-Van Horn guy, but he was tearing things up out there. He looked inspired -- I hope he can keep it up!




I hear ya, when I see him play like this, I always try to temper with the fact that he folds in the playoffs.



HAHA nice move frank!


Funny how Walton keeps calling Declerq " The Hammer"


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay guys time to hit a friggin shot.


Where the heck did this good team defense come from?


Jesus tap dancing christ stop turning the ball over ****heads


Tmac with the slam, he really should eat some pine for doing that.


37 34 3rd quarter WHAT A POTENT OFFENSE.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This game is a  fest.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

I haven't watched much since 8:30 when the Wizards came on, but when I flip back during half time, what do I see? KVH drilling a jumper right in Howard's grill. He was what, 24 points now? Maybe the trade wasn't as bad as people (IE me) made it out to be ... though I'll have to see it for more than one game to be convinced.


----------



## Perennial All Star (Aug 13, 2003)

Knicks=Barely make playoffs this year.

C'mon Knicks,show T-Mac,hes just a chump!


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MJG</b>!
> I haven't watched much since 8:30 when the Wizards came on, but when I flip back during half time, what do I see? KVH drilling a jumper right in Howard's grill. He was what, 24 points now? Maybe the trade wasn't as bad as people (IE me) made it out to be ... though I'll have to see it for more than one game to be convinced.



KVH is going nuts tonight, and we got to see Deke wagging his finger, Tmac is eating those words now " Lebron should watch the game tonight, watch what I am going to do to the knicks"


6-17 so far Tmac looks like that mouth got ya in trouble again.


Van horn has 27 now and I think he has 8 boards but for the love of crap, get him in the game fast 

HAHA go Doleac get that ball back!


Houston is still injured.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah, if it wasnt for KVH we wouldnt even be in this game. THe guy is scoring at will and reounding nice as well, now we just need consistency from him. 

Im worried about Houston, he looks horrible out there, why is he playing if his knee is still that bad?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Okay chaney get off your *** houston is limping. Get him out of there.


Jesus guys 25 turnovers.


Uh oh 5 fouls on KVH.


KVH WITH THE JAM!


I don't care what any of you think, it's nice to see someone get beaten for coming in our lane. Even if it is Eisely doing it to lue.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

I give Houston credit for actually playing, but he's hurting the team more than he is helping. This is when chaney needs to make better decisions, houston should've been out of the game after the first couple of minutes in the first quarter.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

You guys better not lose this.


**** there goes Van Horn.


Son of a *****. OT here we come.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Looks like Overtime, we always find a way to give the game away. With KVH fouled out we have nobody to score in overtime unless houston can get something going.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Looks like Overtime, we always find a way to give the game away. With KVH fouled out we have nobody to score in overtime unless houston can get something going.



Man I hate this, we're boned.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Boned? :laugh: good one. I wish I knew how to give people vote cause I would give you one for that.


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Jmonty580</b>!
> Boned? :laugh: good one. I wish I knew how to give people vote cause I would give you one for that.


Thanks, for votes you just click on the persons name above their avatar and you can rate them.


4 points in 22 seconds, can we do it?

Hey you know who is good at shooting three pointers, LAMPE!


HE MISSED THEM BOTH HERE WE GO!!!!!!

ITS OURS!!! **** THAT ****


botched play at the end and we go home a loser.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Knicks blow another one. Good job boys.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

Here's me thinking. OOOh wow....10 points up and we manage to blow it. Amazing. Never ceases to amaze me. 

Typical positivist person that I am. I have to say KVH put up some pretty decent points.


----------



## Phate01 (Jun 6, 2003)

Oh and Houston stunk. We managed to outshoot them in all catagories. F***in turnovers.


----------



## amd pwr (Jun 24, 2003)

KEITH VAN HORN HAS NO ASSIST THUS HE IS A BALL HOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Thats why I said its gonna be a rough start for us, because Houston needs at least a week to get to his old self, he could barely run up and down the court, looked like he was limping sometimes. And what did houston give us, 8 or 10 pts? Thats definetely not Houston. When Houston gets back to playing like his old self and if KVH can keep up the good work, we will start to win some. 

Someone mentioned it, but we really could have used Lampe tonight, not that he's great but he's tall enough to get some shots off and grab acouple more boards. Would've been nice to have seen him out there to give us another scoring option. With Houston hurt, and KVH fouled out, we had absouletly nobody that could score. Even Postell or Matt Carroll would have really helped out in this situation.


----------



## NYCbballFan (Jun 8, 2003)

You know, some look at KVH's stats, his skills, and his good games and wonder why so many people are critical of him.

The Magic-Knicks game is an example of why. He raises expectations, like scoring well and rebounding tonight, but then disappoints just when the most is expected or needed from him. Typical. He fouled out, thus leaving gimpy Houston to carry the load down the stretch.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>amd pwr</b>!
> KEITH VAN HORN HAS NO ASSIST THUS HE IS A BALL HOG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Well his 29 points did help a bit, without him you guys wouldnt have even been close.


----------



## Jmonty580 (Jun 20, 2003)

Yeah really cut the man some slack. He scores 29 pts and grabs 8 boards and all people can say is, he didnt have any asists and he fouled out. Well fouling out means he played defense which is also what people wanted out of him, and they got it. Will he be an all-star player? No. But he started out playing good so give him credit and at least wait until he screws up to bash him.


----------



## Rashidi (Oct 2, 2003)

Who was he going to pass to? Charlie Ward? Shandon Anderson? Dikembe Mutombo? Houston on one leg?

Ward and Eisley combined for 13 assists. Guess who most of those assists went to?


----------

